# Python Vs Cobra: Confusing Story



## markannab (Aug 29, 2015)

Can anyone make sense of this story? Which snake which constricting which? And which snake was taken away by officers? The pictures tell one story while the text tells another.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/python-vs-cobra-two-snakes-6338291


----------



## leigh83 (Aug 29, 2015)

The python got up in that one. Had a great hold of the Kingy's head. But I wonder if the python got tagged or not. 
I didn't bother reading the article as they write rubbish mostly.


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 29, 2015)

They got the snakes @ss about, thats all.


----------



## aspidito (Aug 30, 2015)

*How about python V Mulga*

View attachment 315593
View attachment 315594

These photos were taken in South West Queensland, nobody knows who grabbed who first but the little python eventually got away from the much larger Mulga.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 30, 2015)

Is that a spotty? What a champ


----------

